# big fish texas tv show



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

apparently being shown in overseas markets and suppose to air on natgeo in feb in the usa 




http://natgeotv.com/uk/big-fish-texas


----------



## RedRocket (Jan 13, 2016)

wonder if it will be any good or be like that duck show.


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

Great, showing all the commercial snapper caught just to rub it in...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So they highlight our awesome fishery with some BS commercial stuff. No thanks.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

RedRocket said:


> wonder if it will be any good or be like that duck show.


guy was telling me about it, said he had seen a couple, i ask if it was like all that bs drama stuff i wouldnt be watching. he says well you can tell its rigged up etc, well that answered my question. i dont watch reality shows


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

How many of us want to watch a reality show of a guy that fought to have less recreational snapper fishing days. So they can have more commercial snapper and then put it on tv to rub it in our faces..B.S .


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

AWESOME!! Kind of like wicked tuna but Texas style.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Katie's can kiss my asss. Might as well show Circle H. I'm not even a snapper fisherman.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Fish monger said:


> How many of us want to watch a reality show of a guy that fought to have less recreational snapper fishing days. So they can have more commercial snapper and then put it on tv to rub it in our faces..B.S .


Exactly


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

Fish monger said:


> How many of us want to watch a reality show of a guy that fought to have less recreational snapper fishing days. So they can have more commercial snapper and then put it on tv to rub it in our faces..B.S .


 You mean you don't want to watch Buddy catch "his" fish and make more money having you watch it?


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

hookN said:


> AWESOME!! Kind of like wicked tuna but Texas style.


Not so "awesome" at all. More like highway robbery.


----------



## Creed45 (Aug 13, 2012)

I walked in while they were filming and offered to do an interview from the rec perspective. The producers said they were going to addrey the topic. We'll see.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Day0ne said:


> Not so "awesome" at all. More like highway robbery.


:dance: brah...really ! if ya dont like it , switch to Oprah if it suits you LOL


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

hookN said:


> :dance: brah...really ! if ya dont like it , switch to Oprah if it suits you LOL


If I was looking for some sound Oprah advice it would definitely come from someone who uses the word "brah". They usually know where to get the best vape too!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Makes sense, I'm sure Nat Geo has connections with the NMFS. They sure don't want to lose their show.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Yeah that's aggravating....


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thumbs down


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

hookN said:


> :dance: brah...really ! if ya dont like it , switch to Oprah if it suits you LOL


You obviously have no idea who these people are and what they have done to *your* fishing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cabollero said:


> If I was looking for some sound Oprah advice it would definitely come from someone who uses the word "brah". They usually know where to get the best vape too!


 Nailed it with this post, and "dousche flute", lmao!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

I just watched it for the first time in Angola Tuesday night, I couldn't believe I was seeing it. Made me sick to my stomach, all I could tell the guys asking me questions were, it's TV and very creative editing!


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Cabollero said:


> If I was looking for some sound Oprah advice it would definitely come from someone who uses the word "brah". They usually know where to get the best vape too!


ill sit DOWN and watch Bobby doing what they do best ...while yall get feather ruffled out here. LOL.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I just threw up in my mouth a little, won't be watching that garbage.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Show*



Pattillo said:


> Katie's can kiss my asss. Might as well show Circle H. I'm not even a snapper fisherman.


lol, I agree!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

:work:


hookN said:


> ill sit DOWN and watch Bobby doing what they do best ...while yall get feather ruffled out here. LOL.


Douche of the Year Award goes to....... this guy ^^^^^^


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

ctcrop said:


> :work:
> 
> Douche of the Year Award goes to....... this guy ^^^^^^


Thanks LOL...:brew2:


----------



## Tangled Lines (Aug 1, 2005)

Count me out on this show... And those of you excited about it- have you ever tipped someone who pick-pocketed you? I assume your answer is yes


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

I watched it last night, to much whining for me.
One of the sons Nick called his friend Harry to offer 11,000lbs of Red Snapper at $4.50/lb to make DOG FOOD!!! the fish were almost white because they were not properly taken care of. 
TPWD should write up the fisherman and the fish house for waste of game.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

samh said:


> I watched it last night, to much whining for me.
> One of the sons Nick called his friend Harry to offer 11,000lbs of Red Snapper at $4.50/lb to make DOG FOOD!!! the fish were almost white because they were not properly taken care of.
> TPWD should write up the fisherman and the fish house for waste of game.


*EDF's Catch Shares at work - they have nothing to do with conservation and everything to do with $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.*


----------



## PELAGICDAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

I fish very often and only eat the fish I catch, never buying it from a market but it seems it would be a good idea to find a way to get the people who do buy fish from markets to boycott katies seafood or boycott buying red snapper from all markets making the fish un profitable to catch commercially. 

this post will most likely offend the commercial fishermen because that would be boycotting the way they feed their family's but I urge yall to realize a 11 day recreational snapper season is straight corrupt.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

99% of the private individuals that buy snapper from HEB or even from these "fish houses" directly have absolutely no idea what they're supporting when they buy the fish from them. Of that 99% group of people 98% wouldn't care if they were presented with the facts. Why? Because they don't think it affects them. It's sad but true I think. I don't think getting "the word out" will solve this dilemma. It has to be changed by politicians, laws, and money which is why this theft is allowed to continue. Comms have this thing tied up. It will be a hard knot to untie I'm afraid.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

It is a very hard knot to untie unless a real advocacy group, with practical leaders, is formed. I've been involved in legislative advocacy for a while now and we've achieved some pretty significant wins against some large, very organized groups. It takes a logical approach to the problem to get things changed. Incremental gains and building a strong foundation to base further legislation on is how to do it. Swinging for the fence and pushing the comms out will never work. All we can do now is try to gain some ground back. Maybe the owners of 2cool could help start a true advocacy group considering the number of their members that are up in arms about the situation.


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*I watched the first one and got pizzed....*

Young son seems like a punk lil short man syndrome... I think everyone needs to get one of these hats...


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> 99% of the private individuals that buy snapper from HEB or even from these "fish houses" directly have absolutely no idea what they're supporting when they buy the fish from them. Of that 99% group of people 98% wouldn't care if they were presented with the facts. Why? Because they don't think it affects them. It's sad but true I think. I don't think getting "the word out" will solve this dilemma. It has to be changed by politicians, laws, and money which is why this theft is allowed to continue. Comms have this thing tied up. It will be a hard knot to untie I'm afraid.


Yeah, Obama got a second term....to many people don't give a **** about issues that do not directly effect them. 
Enough politics....back to the show. it sucks


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

not only is the whole premise of the show infuriating to the rec angler, but in addition the show is flat out boring to watch.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

I was gonna say what I think about that whole concept. But why? Way better shows out..like into the blue . Wild bills, saltwater experience...so on and so forth. Or better yet...maybe get a good day and be able to get out. We all know what that waste of airtime is.


----------



## stinkypete (Oct 2, 2015)

The son Hans is a whiny little ***** isnt he?


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a fisherman at heart, so I enjoy watching all fishing shows from fly fishing in Montana
, Bass Masters, Bone Fishing in Belize, Factory Trawling in the Bering Sea
Doesn't matter, I enjoy fishing!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Will this one be deleted too?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

trapper67 said:


> Will this one be deleted too?


probably so... :headknock


----------

